# Cape Horn Questions



## FlyingFishing (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey guys.  I'm looking at getting a 19 Cape Horn, and was wondering if anyone knew a few things.  Has Cape Horn ever used wood in the construction of their boats?  And if they did, when did they switch to all composite?  Also, I've heard some of the older boats were wet boats, and then they changed something to make it drier.  Does anyone know when that was?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## gmcpipkin (Apr 20, 2009)

My dad has a 98 model 19 footer and it is awesome. I know his is all composite and tough. It has a pretty dry ride. A friend of mine has a newer model Pro-Line 19 and it has alot wetter ride than Dad's. He went to Mexico Beach this past week and was trolling in 4 footers all day long.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Try this site and do a search on Cape Horn..a couple of guys I know have them and have nothing bad to say..they are BIG 19 footers..   http://www.thehulltruth.com/


----------



## Gitterdone (Apr 20, 2009)

If its a center console(its wet)if the wind is right.I have a 22 seapro center console that you will get wet with the right wind.Love the cape horns also,was going to get the new 24 but ecnomy went south.I believe theres no wood and the one i took for a test ride felt great.Cuts the water real good maybe thats why they say wet ride.Id say goog choice.


----------



## FlyingFishing (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys.  Hopefully it will be hooked up to the truck very soon!


----------



## PaulD (Apr 21, 2009)

Cape horn makes a good boat. They are dry, heavy, and well made. Don't skimp on the Horse power, like I said they are not light. The only issue I have with them is they are a "fishing boat" the interior is pretty ruff on finishes and the hatchs aren't all that great. The hull it's self is great though! You will not be disappointed in the ride.


----------



## BcB313 (Apr 21, 2009)

I had the 2003 19 Cape that was for sale on here last year. They are alot of boat for the size. It seemed like a 22 or 23 ft boat.I took it up to 30miles offshore and never a problem. Built like a tank, no stress cracks, vibrations or twisting! Wish I still had it but had to down size to smaller boat. I would recomend them to anyone from first hand experience!


----------



## How2fish (Apr 21, 2009)

BcB313 said:


> I had the 2003 19 Cape that was for sale on here last year. They are alot of boat for the size. It seemed like a 22 or 23 ft boat.I took it up to 30miles offshore and never a problem. Built like a tank, no stress cracks, vibrations or twisting! Wish I still had it but had to down size to smaller boat. I would recomend them to anyone from first hand experience!



I had a 19 ft Cape Horn on a trailer pull next to me with my 19ft Sea Pro on my trailer...I got out and asked the guy if it was really a 19fter it was WAY bigger than my bayboat or a Sea Pro pure center console...they aren't as well finished as a Sea Pro, Key West etc but they are solid and if your going to primarily fish out of it..they are tanks..


----------



## C. Smith (Apr 21, 2009)

I own a 21' Cape Horn and it is bad A--. I have had a Cobia and a Palm Beach before and they are junk next to the Horn.


----------



## dusty80 (Apr 21, 2009)

I looked at the new 23T Cape Horns awhile back. Those are some sweet boats. And they look even better!!


----------



## florida boy (Apr 22, 2009)

i have a couple of buddies with them and they are stable boats but you just as well jump in the water at the boat ramp and get wet so it isn't so bad on the way out . very wet ride !


----------



## BcB313 (Apr 22, 2009)

The boat I had was not wet to me. Ive been on 25fters that would wet you just the same.


----------



## d-a (Apr 22, 2009)

florida boy said:


> i have a couple of buddies with them and they are stable boats but you just as well jump in the water at the boat ramp and get wet so it isn't so bad on the way out . very wet ride !



I'm glad I'm not the only one that has been wet in a cape horn. I almost decided to rename mine to "too wet to handle"

When you have a deep V and no bow flare you are going to get wet. They make isenglass and goretex for that. 

d-a


----------

